# Camping with an Infant advice



## ellen

My husband and I have been camping for years and updated to a pop up about 3 years ago. Since that time we have been blessed with our Daughter, Lauren, who is 10 months old. We are taking her camping for the first time in two weeks. I am challenged with where she can safely sleep in the pop up. We just measured our camper floor and it does not appear that the pack and play will fit. I was thinking about using the table/bed conversion, but afraid of her falling out. I looked at the bed rails that you can buy, but they just don't seem tall enough. Has anyone been in this same situation and have a solution ? Thanks !


----------



## ctfortner

*Camping with an Infant in your Popup*

Well not knowing what model or size popup you have, I cant be 100%, but there should be some options. Many now have the slide outs for the dining area, but if yours does not, I think you could take down the table at night and setup the porta crib or pack and play there, in its spot??

If not, dont they make a travel size (smaller) porta crib/playpen that is around 1/2 the width? If your current one will not fit, this may be another option. My youngin was 3 plus when we started, so I havent actually camped with one that young.

Good luck, happy camping!


----------



## antigua

Hi Ellen

I know what you mean. My son was the same age last year and his first camping season. His very first time, first night, was a nightmare. He didn't know what to make of it. The very next morning he woke up, everyone was with him in the same trailer (room to him) and he was very happy. To top it off, having breakfast outside and watching the birds and chipmunks fight over some food was entertaining and fun for him and after that night, he had a blast. 
Liam's First Camping Trip 2007 pictures from family photos on webshots
As for the sleeping arrangments, sense we eat most if not all our meals outside, we took out the dinette table and put his play pen (or pack and play as they call it now I guess) in it's place. The seats made for a good change table and storage for everything he needed. Some dinettes are not big enough as we found out with our new trailer and had to try to find a smaller one. I found this one which was a perfect fit and was the perfect bed for him as well.
Walmart.com: Graco Pack N' Play Playard, Underwood Safari: Gear
I think this is the one. It's smaller than most and fit tightly but it's in! We looked at the rails as well but back then he was just to small for them and we too were afraid that he may fall out. Now he's 21 months old and I'm wondering what to for him now. He's to big for the pack and play but still to small for one of the bunks. I guess I'll have to convert the dinette to a bed and try the rails out. He's using the rails now in his bed so it wouldn't be new to him.
I hope this helps. Good luck. Let us know what you've done, it might give me a couple of ideas too.


----------



## happiestcamper

We didn't have our trailer when the boys were that age, but did when our daughter came along. I simply setup the dinette bed, and put a Thermarest mattress on the floor where she would fall out (in hindsight I probably should have used a thicker air mattress). Her first trip she was 8-9 months old, and did roll out a couple of times. By the time she was 2 we discontinued the mattress on the floor (and had her out of her crib at home and into a single bed). Now our dinette bed is less than 2 feet from the floor - if your's is higher, you may want to get something to use as a railing. I've seen something that you can put up as a railing on any bed (part of it fits under the mattress).

After they fall asleep, you may want to put them on their side, with their back to the wall. That would lessen the chance they will roll over the side (though they do move all over the place at that age).

Or you could do what ctfortner and antigua said - put a portable play pen where the table goes. You could even just put a mattress (something thin like a Thermarest, not a bulky one where they could roll between the mattress and the walls) on the floor that will fit where the table goes. Then they could roll around between the 3 walls and probably not go out the end.

Anyway, you're on the right track - start them young. Both my boys were in tents by 6 months, and adapted very well (and look forward to all camping trips - trailer or tents). Me and the boys just camped with the Cub Scouts over the weekend - hot, hot, HOT! At least there was a breeze coming off the marsh. Left the rain fly off the tent and had the doors pulled back - we slept in our underwear on top of our sleeping bags. All the birds around us woke up by 5:00 AM

And welcome to the site! :welcome:


----------



## mikey

*Infant Camping*

We have used a pack and play setup on top of the dinette table and seats in the travel position. It was no problem having enough room to set it up. 

Other things to keep in mind are that the cabinets, fridge, etc are all at their level and easy to access. Pans of hot water, medicine, and other things that normally would be out of harms way.

I also read a good tip once about using a Rubbermaid tote box as a baby bathtub. Didnt use myself, but would have.


----------



## ellen

Thanks everyone, but I'm still stumped. The pack and play we have is 26 inches wide and the space where the table is is 22 inches wide. I've looked all over the internet and have not found one that is 22 inches yet. I'll keep trying !


----------



## mailfire99

I think what they may be referring to here is actually making the table into a bed, and use the pack n play on top of the bed. Not removing the table and placing between the benches. Would that work out for you?

Before









After - Put pack n play on top of the bed here


----------



## ellen

Thanks Everyone - got back from Lauren's first camping trip on Wednesday and it was wonderful she had a ball. We ended up putting the pack and play on the dinette table in the travel position. My concern was that it would fall over, but my husband tied it at the legs so that it could not tip. Thanks again and here's some pics ,,,
​  
​javascript:gotoSlideShow('http://ww...=5131367722/a=98448541_98448541/t_=98448541')
​


----------



## ctfortner

Great to hear that worked out well ellen, and great pics, what a cutie! Sounds like she is a seasoned camper now. Whens the next trip plannned?


----------



## antigua

Glad to hear you had a great time. My son wouldn't sleep in the pack and play. Fought us tooth and nail. We ended up making the dinette bed and used the bed rail that we use at home. Worked great.


----------

